# Stacking



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Always nice when your daily espressos are neatly stacked


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, that really takes the biscuit 😂😂😂


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

That's banging.....


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Always nice when your daily espressos are neatly stacked


 I like the way you're thinking......

It's only been two days and one of my biscuits is already on the turn 🤔

They're now garden mulch!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

🤮


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Usually a couple of days between emptying is fine, but this humid weather we've been experiencing these past few days has made a huge difference to the used pucks. They're still great for the garden.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Update


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Well, that really takes the biscuit


I often recall showing a puck to my youngest when she was just a few years old & telling her it was not a chocolate cake. She put it on a saucer & presented it to her older sister. The giggling gave her away, fortunately.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Always nice to have neat biscuit

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------

